# Pics of my Kimpuma Male



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wanted to share 

























Hes only about 2 inches give or take.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW!!!
He is one WICKED looking fish!!! :drooling:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like a keeper.. :thumb:

Are you breeding SRT's


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean by SRTs (I'm new to Africans) but if you mean these guys then I am getting him some ladies in hopes he wont breed with my Labs but I haven't set anything in motion to actually breed them, if that makes sense. What I would almost like to do is keep the Hai Reefs and my Kimpumas but I do like my Acei and my Labs too. Sigh! Its a tough decision.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Decisions, decisions alright.
i just got rid of all my haps and peacocks and got some Elongatus Mpanga and now looking for some Cyno "lions cove". It wasn't an easy choice to make but one i am glad i did.
I say keep the labs loose the Acei's and breed them little cuties. They aren't that easy to get your hands on but you could change that.......for your community atleast :thumb:


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

My only concern with keeping the Labs is that they can cross breed with my Hongi. At first I wasnt into breeding but now....Im thinking that I might be! LOL


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

He is so photogenic 









Unfortunately this one was ruined buy the scratch in the glass but...


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

I havent had a problem with cross breading with labs and i have 2 males and 1 female hongi with 10-15 labs. But he definently is a good looking fish.


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice fish and pics looks like a very good male :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It is a gorgeous fish!
I wonder why Gibbs said lose the acei. I love my acei & I'm trying to get a longer tank for them. Since I got the acei alot of my other fish swim up higher in the tank too. I think they really make a tank come alive.
Thanks for sharing the pics :thumb:


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah my problem is that I like all the fish in my tank so I'm not sure that I want to get rid of anyone. LOL. If people aren't having an issue with cross breeding then I guess that I will give it a shot and keep the Labs.

Thanks for the comments everyone!!! *** really fallen in love with this fish


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> I wonder why Gibbs said lose the acei. I love my acei & I'm trying to get a longer tank for them. Since I got the acei alot of my other fish swim up higher in the tank too. I think they really make a tank come alive.


Yeah you're right dewdrop, i'm a big fan of the Acei to, and there is no reason at all to get rid of them. i retract that commennt


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

thats a beautiful fish      :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks.  Well *** come to the conclusion that I am just gonna keep everyone. I realized yesterday that I have 3 male Hai Reefs and no females. We had a few tussels over territory and the true colors came out. So I may have 1 or two of them for sale here soon. Other than adding some female Hai Reefs and some female Kimpuma and removing my Sailfin (I found her another tank for now till I can get a bigger one and she will be living on her own) the stock will stay as is.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What kind of camera are you taking those pictures with?


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

A Nikon D50 with some special lense my husband got for it. LOL Im not sure on anything else.


----------

